# freebsd stuck in my cd drive



## cameron stephenson (Feb 5, 2018)

hi i put freebsd onto a cd and ran it on my computer and after i was done running it my cd drive is still saying that freebsd is in my cd drive when its not i am trying to figure out how do i remove it from saying its still in there but whenever i put a new disk it will come up in another cd drive thing and it will still be stuck there can someone please help this is a first for me here


----------



## Maelstorm (Feb 6, 2018)

cameron stephenson said:


> hi i put freebsd onto a cd and ran it on my computer and after i was done running it my cd drive is still saying that freebsd is in my cd drive when its not i am trying to figure out how do i remove it from saying its still in there but whenever i put a new disk it will come up in another cd drive thing and it will still be stuck there can someone please help this is a first for me here



You know, I don't like to be a grammar Nazi, but your question is almost incomprehensible.  With that being said, what I gather is going on is...


that you put a FreeBSD CD in the drive.
Ran it (booted it maybe?).
You remove the CD.
Computer still thinks the FreeBSD CD is in the drive.

Does that sound about right?  One of the key things here is which operating system are you using?  Mac OSX, Windows, FreeBSD, Linux, something else?

And did you try the reset button?  That usually works wonders when a glitch happens.


----------



## fscorrea (Feb 6, 2018)

cameron stephenson said:


> whenever i put a new disk it will come up in another cd drive thing


Sounds like Windows to me. He is probably stuck with "FreeBSD" or whatever the CD label in D:\, whereas inserting another media probably refuses to "free" it and shows up in, say, E:\

cameron stephenson sorry if I got it wrong, but Maelstorm has a point about not being clear. If, by chance, I guessed it right and a hard reset did not fix it, I can't help you any further.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 7, 2018)

Guess this is an one-time-visitor, as he wasn't seen since his first visit.


----------

